

Ask HN: news.ycombinator.{com,org}? - SandB0x

What is news.ycombinator.org, and why does Google auto-complete that URL instead of news.ycombinator.com? E.g.:<p>http://i.imgur.com/pPwJX.png
======
steventruong
I don't have that. I get the .com (tested on two different Google browsers).
It could be due to your browsing history that is causing that. Or at the very
least, I'm unable to replicate your results.

------
switz
I always visit the .org. Maybe I'm just weird.

~~~
profitbaron
You're not alone, I always use the .org

